# Solved: Starcraft 2 unable to connect to install



## TheWhackAbides (Aug 14, 2010)

A few days ago I bought a copy of Starcraft 2 at Gamestop, and when I tried to install it said "Starcraft 2 is unable to connect to the internet" even though I am connected to the internet and all my other games are working online just fine. So then I disables all my firewalls and proxy settings on my browsers, and still no luck. Could their be possible malware or something on my computer that is causing this to happen because I noticed on my regedit there is this proxy that keeps reinstalling itself after I delete it from my registry. I've been waiting for this game forever

Thanks for your help in advance.

Here is the Hijack This logfile:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 2:20:26 PM, on 8/14/2010
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Users\Alexander_2\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.2.183.29\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Arctosa\razerhid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Copperhead\razerhid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ArcCon.ac
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Copperhead\razertra.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Copperhead\razerofa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Arctosa\razertra.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\ProgramData\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\ProgramData\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Alexander_2\Desktop\BrowserDLs\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=169.229.50.5:3127
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Arctosa] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Arctosa\razerhid.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Copperhead] C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Copperhead\razerhid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Alexander_2\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "c:\program files (x86)\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{25AEDD44-0AE1-4D20-A1B6-9943A82C9CEA}: NameServer = 168.95.192.1 168.95.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Blue Coat K9 Web Protection (bckwfs) - Blue Coat Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 8162 bytes


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

you are talking about removing proxy sever follow advice on here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/30816-17-unable-install-starcraft all tips on there have worked in past


----------



## TheWhackAbides (Aug 14, 2010)

I did that, and still nothing helped at all, it may not be a proxy server though.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

well your log looks ok but i am not a bug guy. i notice you have a locked IE page do you have software thats preseving setting from changing? that could be it, also cant see any ant spy suites


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://us.blizzard.com/support/arti...parentCategoryId&pageNumber=1&categoryId=3634


----------



## TheWhackAbides (Aug 14, 2010)

Yea, I have this software on my computer called Blue Coat K9 Web Protection; do you think that could be it? I also have Windows 7 without admin rights.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

that sounds like a good place to start, run as administrator rer the game installation and configure /turn off K9


----------



## TheWhackAbides (Aug 14, 2010)

Is their any other solution to play SC2 because the admin WON'T turn off K9.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

no solution it has to connect to install/run

are you on a limited account?


----------



## TheWhackAbides (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, problem solved, I had some sort of malware on my computer that kept reinstalling some sort of proxy, then I ran a full scan and got rid of it. Thanks for all your help concerning this issue.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

thank god!! was doing my head in, cheers


----------

